# lets see the brutes with 32 silverbacks!!



## du660 (Mar 29, 2010)

thinking of getting a set of 32's adn would like to see some pics. i have hl springs adn 2" extreme lift i think i can clear them.


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.trackshare.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36196 Scroll down to post 4 and theres one that I used to ride with. Too bad he sold it and bought a RZR.


----------



## du660 (Mar 29, 2010)

that is a bad brute. i ike it. any more pics guys


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

I have them but I have more than a 2" lift


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

man thats alot of brutes in that pic.


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

so how bad are these 32's and 31's on yalls bike? i rode with a brute with a 10 in catvos and 31's and his balljoints did last but one ride


----------



## shrek64 (May 29, 2010)

ive got a 07 brute with a 2 in lift and hl springs and 31 in skinnys and i wouldnt think 32s would fit my come pretty close. thats just me thow. that is a bad lookin brute.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ive gt an 09 wit 31 skinnys and have a 2inch lift and a 1 1/2 pipe lift and my tires rub sme in front and back.


----------

